# wettbewerb 09



## hoeckle (6. März 2009)

wie schaut´s aus? interesse, wer, wie, was, soviele fragen die gibt es zu fragen..???

sven? wenn nein, wer dann?


----------



## Stemmel (6. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wie schaut´s aus? interesse, wer, wie, was, soviele fragen die gibt es zu fragen..???



Interesse schon... 



hoeckle schrieb:


> sven? wenn nein, wer dann?



Immer der, der fragt? Kint war ja schon lange nicht mehr online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

ich habe sven vor einiger zeit (also kurz nach seiner rückkehr ins forum) wegen des wb gefragt und er hat signalisiert, dass er es gerne wieder organisieren möchte.

wie siehts den aus grosser ? ? ?

ich habe einen haufen neuer bikes und eine neue kamera


----------



## zaskar-le (6. März 2009)

...leider noch mit alter Kamera, aber jetzt immerhin mit zwei (fertigen) GT's.
Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder machen


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal mitmachen.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. März 2009)

wartet ihr noch 2-3 wochen?
dann wären auch 2 meiner mühlen fertig.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wartet ihr noch 2-3 wochen?
> dann wären auch 2 meiner mühlen fertig.




denke mal das es noch länger dauern wird.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. März 2009)

Bikes die schonmal teilgenommen haben sind ausgeschlossen oder? Obwohl... an sich hat sich das Idrive ja komplett verändert


----------



## versus (24. März 2009)

up! sveeeeheeeennn...


----------



## Kruko (24. März 2009)

War schon lange nicht mehr online. Ich denke, dass wir es ohne kint organisieren müssten


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

Hallo liebe GT'ler,
da der Organisator der letzten Jahre seit längerer Zeit offline ist, würde ich mich für die Organisation des Wettbewerbs zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn jemand etwas dagegen einzuwenden hat, dann bitte ich denjenigen sich zu melden.
Allerdings würde ich gern auch selbst an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen, und ich denke es wäre mehr als fair, wenn jeder der an dem Wettbewerb teilnimmt auch einen Sachpreis spendet.
So, nun seid ihr gefragt!

Bei den Kategorien dachte ich wieder an:
1. GT Hardtail
2. GT Classic
3. GT DDD 
4. GT Fully
5. GT SSP
6. GT 28"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. März 2009)

BMX?
Damit fing es ja an


----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2009)

29er? für oliversen?

oder gar Starrbike? ;o)

Aber sind denn die größten Schönheiten auch die am liebsten/am meisten gefahrenen? Dann vielleicht die Kategorie Fahrmaschinen...


----------



## oldman (26. März 2009)

crosser?
bahnrahmen?


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ..würde ich mich für die Organisation des Wettbewerbs zur Verfügung stellen...



 



mountymaus schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Kategorien dachte ich wieder an:
> 1. GT Hardtail
> 2. GT Classic
> ...



finde ich gut. 

@cleiende: bmx auch gerne, allerdings ist die frage, ob sich genug teilnehmer finden, die nicht schon einen preis gewonnen haben, denn sollten meines wissens nicht wieder teilnehmen dürfen, so sie keinen nennenswerten umbau erfahren haben .


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eine Anregeung bekommen die Hardtails zu trennen. Dass man noch eine Kategorie Titan macht.
Bei den Bahnrahmen und Crossern ist die Frage, wie viel davon zusammenkommen. Ich denke, es sollten >3 Teilnehmer pro Kategorie sein, damit es zu einer Abstimmung in der Kategorie kommt.
Derzeit würde es danach aussehen, dass es folgende zusätzliche Kategorien gibt:
1. GT BMX
2. GT Titan
3. Crosser
4. Bahn (mit Rennrädern oder sollen die bei 28" teilnehmen??)
Lasst mich es mich wissen, was ihr davon haltet. 
Ich hatte gedacht, den Wettbewerb ab kommendem Wochenende zu starten und dann für 3 Wochen laufen zu lassen und dann 3 Wochen für die Abstimmung Zeit zu geben.
Vom 28. oder 29.03 je nachdem wie ich es schaffe denn bis zum 18.04. posten und für die Abstimmung vom 19.04.-10.05.
Kategorien neu:
1. GT Hardtail
2. GT Classic
3. GT DDD
4. GT Fully
5. GT SSP
6. GT 28" 
7. GT BMX
8. GT Titan
9. GT Crosser
10. GT Bahn


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

cruiserfixieendurotrialerzeitfahrräderhörtaufmitdemkram...!

aus meiner sicht bleiben die regeln UND kategorien wie sie waren, allein schon aus dem grund, dass es so vielleicht weniger dumme fragen geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> cruiserfixieendurotrialerzeitfahrräderhörtaufmitdemkram...!
> 
> aus meiner sicht bleiben die regeln UND kategorien wie sie waren, allein schon aus dem grund, dass es so vielleicht weniger dumme fragen geben wird.





Kelme - genau so


----------



## hoeckle (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT'ler,
> da der Organisator der letzten Jahre seit längerer Zeit offline ist, würde ich mich für die Organisation des Wettbewerbs zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn jemand etwas dagegen einzuwenden hat, dann bitte ich denjenigen sich zu melden.
> Allerdings würde ich gern auch selbst an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen, und ich denke es wäre mehr als fair, wenn jeder der an dem Wettbewerb teilnimmt auch einen Sachpreis spendet.
> So, nun seid ihr gefragt!


 
gerne insa! ich hab nix dagegen....



versus schrieb:


> cruiserfixieendurotrialerzeitfahrräderhörtaufmitdemkram...!
> 
> aus meiner sicht bleiben die regeln UND kategorien wie sie waren, allein schon aus dem grund, dass es so vielleicht weniger dumme fragen geben wird.


 
bin ich voll bei dir volker
ich denke auch, daß die kategorien nicht zwingend einer erweiterung bedürfen, mit ausnahme bmx vlt. und ich für meinen teil fände es ja schön noch eine ketzereiwertung einzufügen...


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT'ler,
> da der Organisator der letzten Jahre seit längerer Zeit offline ist, würde ich mich für die Organisation des Wettbewerbs zur Verfügung stellen.





Ich denke auch, dass es bei den alten Regeln und Vorgaben bleiben sollte. Sonst wird es noch weitere Unterkategorien gebe wie z.B. 

Hardtail rot
Hardtail blau
Hardtail elox
....


----------



## zaskar-le (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ...würde ich mich für die Organisation des Wettbewerbs zur Verfügung stellen



super, danke! 

Ich hatte auch kurz überlegt, aber da mein "Arbeitsstresslevel" derzeit unberechenbar schwankt dachte ich, dass ich es lieber sein lassen sollte. Sollte sich aber im darauffolgenden Jahr keiner finden, könnt Ihr mich gern mal anschreiben, sollte ich den Thread nicht selbst finden. Man muss ja zeitig in die Zukunft schauen.

Ich bin auch für ein unverändertes Regelwerk. 
Die Titan-Kategorie ist prima, dann hat Stahl und Alu wieder vernünftige Chancen.

Eine Anregung: bisher wurden die Bikes über die Thumbnail-Ansicht gepostet, auf denen erfahrungsgemäß gar nichts zu erkennen ist. Lasst uns doch in diesem Jahr die mittlere Ansicht mit einheitlichen 640 x 480 nehmen. Die hauen den Monitor auch nicht voll, und man spart sich das elendige Raufklicken auf die Mini-Thumbnailansicht. Wir haben doch alle schnelle Rechner hier, und die Übersichtlichkeit bleibt doch bei vier Fotos pro Rad durchaus gewahrt. Macht dann viel mehr Spaß beim Schmökern. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag.

Ich fänd' übrigens einen Starttermin am 4./5. April besser...

[edit] gegen eine Ketzereiwertung hätte ich auch nichts.
Voraussetzung: der Teilnehmer hat auch GT's im Stall.
Und Ketzerei gehört auch einfach dazu, schließlich ist der Thread ja öfter mal oben...


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich fänd' übrigens einen Starttermin am 4./5. April besser...



Das habe ich auch überlegt, doch da werde ich mit der Auswertung im Mai etwas brauchen, da ich dann beruflich sehr eingebunden bin. Ihr müsstet dann etwas warten. Würde mich natürlich so schnell wie möglich an die Arbeit mit der Auswertung machen. 
Weitere Terminvorschläge....?
Soll ich als Kategorien dann mal folgende festhalten??
1. GT Hardtail
2. GT Classic
3. GT DDD
4. GT Fully
5. GT SSP
6. GT 28"
7. GT BMX
8. GT Titan

Crosser und Bahnräder sind doch 28" oder?


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2009)

Bahn und Crosser sind 28-er. Passt so. Es bleibt zwar die Frage, wo ein GT Titan Hardtail als Singlespeeder gemeldet wird, aber das regelt das Regelwerk. Deshalb heißt es ja so .


Kelme - endlich dabei.


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bahn und Crosser sind 28-er. Passt so. Es bleibt zwar die Frage, wo ein GT Titan Hardtail als Singlespeeder gemeldet wird, aber das regelt das Regelwerk. Deshalb heißt es ja so .
> 
> 
> Kelme - endlich dabei.



Da denke ich, ist es dem Teilnehmer selbst überlassen wo er es postet. Auf jeden Fall dann nur in einer Kategorie.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2009)

toll toll toll toll...........mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.  


oder doch?



es wäre wunderbar wenn man bis mitte - ende april seinen beitrag einstellen könne,weil dan meine aktuelle  baustelle fertig wäre.


----------



## zaskar-le (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch überlegt, doch da werde ich mit der Auswertung im Mai etwas brauchen, da ich dann beruflich sehr eingebunden bin.



...wäre auch nur ein unbedeutender Wunsch von mir gewesen.
Man hat ja drei Wochen zum Einstellen, dann muss ich mich einfach etwas sputen.


----------



## oldman (26. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> cruiserfixieendurotrialerzeitfahrräderhörtaufmitdemkram...!



hmpffff... 


ich finde es jetzt aber schade, dass 29er nicht beruecksichtigt werden, auch 650er und 69er Fahrer haben allen Grund, sich benachteiligt zu fuehlen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Fixiepiloten und anderen Leistungsspochtlern.

ich wollte mir ja dieses Jahr auf der Basis eines Bahnrahmens was bauen, aber die Kategorie 28er ist dafuer mir zu profan, ich vermisse hier den Mut zur Innovation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> hmpffff...
> 
> ich vermisse hier den Mut zur Innovation...





 sehr sehr gut


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. März 2009)

Ein unbedeutender Vorschlag meiner Seite: Nennt doch die Katergorie 28" ANDERE. Dann wüßte ich wo ich das 26" Rennrad meiner Tochter einstellen kann
Und kann BMX nicht wieder mit DDD zusammen (war doch eigentlich die letzten Jahre so).
Wird sonst etwas unübersichtlich.


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Soll ich als Kategorien dann mal folgende festhalten??
> 1. GT Hardtail
> 2. GT Classic
> 3. GT DDD
> ...



Ich denke, das sollte an Kategorien reichen. Wie gesagt, es müssen pro Kategorie > 3 Teilnehmer sein, da denke ich einfach, dass es z.B. zu wenig Bahnräder geben würde.


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ...aber die Kategorie 28er ist dafuer mir zu profan, ich vermisse hier den Mut zur Innovation...



nett verpackter versuch dir als einzigem bahnradbesitzer den ersten platz zu sichern


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2009)

wie wärs mit einer kategorie für team-klackierung?








Hoch oben von dem Eichenast
Eine bunte Meise läutet
Ein frohes Lied, ein helles Lied,
Ich weiß auch, was es bedeutet.

Es schmilzt der Schnee, es kommt das Gras,
Die Blumen werden blühen;
Es wird die ganze weite Welt
In Frühlingsfarben glühen.


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2009)

Die Diskussion sollte in der gleichen Art und Weise beendet werden, wie es alljährlich im Winterpokal passiert, wenn diskutiert wird, was jetzt gezählt werden darf und mit welcher Punktzahl. Und hat sich was verändert? Haben weniger mitgemacht? Nö. Also Regelwerk aus 2008 ausgepackt, meinetwegen das mit den Bildchen der schnellen Technik angepasst und aus die Maus.


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2009)

Ich werde einfach mal das "Regelwerk" vom letzten Jahr im Forum suchen.
Für den offiziellen Wettbewerb werde ich dann einen neuen Fred eröffnen.


----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2009)

Danke fürs "Arbeit machen", Insa.  
Was das Regelwerk betrifft - letztes Jahr ging doch total in Ordnung - never fix a running system... 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich das Plasterad noch fertig bekomme, damit ich wenigstens in zwei Kategorien teilnehmen kann.
Apropos: Wie verfahren wir mit Rädern, die bereits in den Vorjahren teilgenommen haben? (mein Rennstall ist nicht soo groß...)


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Apropos: Wie verfahren wir mit Rädern, die bereits in den Vorjahren teilgenommen haben? (mein Rennstall ist nicht soo groß...)




ich glaube mich erinnern zu können,das es mal die absprache gab,das die (gewinner) bikes ein jahr aussetzen müssen.

was ich in ordnung finde,da es mitglieder gibt die nicht gerade eine 2stellige zahl an gts besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich glaube mich erinnern zu können,das es mal die absprache gab,das die bikes ein jahr aussetzen müssen.
> 
> was ich in ordnung finde,da es mitglieder gibt die nicht gerade eine 2stellige zahl an gts besitzen.



Dagegen ist mal gar nix einzuwenden!


----------



## Triturbo (26. März 2009)

Wie sieht aus, wenn man viel am Rad verändert hat? Ich habe ja bloß 2.
Naja, ich denke, ich werd eh nicht pünktlich fertig. Das wird man ja nie.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. März 2009)

Mich würde ja mal Interessieren was GT-TEAM zu unseren Wettbewerb sagt. Ist ja eigentlich ne Super Werbung für GT.
Und Danke Insa für die Arbeit die Du für uns erledigen willst, RESPEKT


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

ich meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass bikes, die einen preis gewonnen haben, nur wieder teilnehmen dürfen, wenn mind. 3 teile verändert worden sind (würde mal verschleissteile ausschliessen). 
ich denke, dass bereits gekürte räder ohnehin weniger stimmen bekommen, wenn sie ein zweites mal auftauchen. 
an sich fände ich es aber gut, wenn auch die leute mit wenigen bikes dieses jahr wieder teilnehmen könnten.


----------



## Ketterechts (27. März 2009)

Also ich würde mal generell keine Bikes vom Wettbewerb ausschliessen , ausser sie sind nicht von GT .
Sehe das ähnlich wie Volker - bekanntes bekommt eher weniger Stimmen , aber wenn der Aufbau dem Besitzer perfekt erscheint , warum ändern . Und ich sage das nicht , weil ich mit meinem LTS wieder unverändert teilnehmen möchte - da hat sich nämlich einiges getan .
Die Kategorie Titan finde ich noch sehr sinnvoll , da bei den Hardtails sonst zu verschiedene Bikes gegeneinander antreten müssten .


----------



## mountymaus (27. März 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde 
Ich würde gern ab morgen mit dem Wettbewerb beginnen und bis zum 25.04. laufen lassen. Dann ab dem 26.04. mit der Abstimmung beginnen, die bis zum 09.05. läuft. Somit hat jeder noch Zeit genug, entsprechende Bikes fertig zu bekommen. Ich hätte die Termine ggf. anders gelegt, doch ich muss zwischendurch (ab Sonntag z.B. für eine Woche) auf einen Lehrgang. Danach, Anfang Mai ist dann Ausnahmezustand bei uns in der Firma und ich werde wenig Zeit finden zu organisieren.

*Bitte gebt mir mittels PN bescheid, was ihr an Spenden für Sachpreise habt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ich denke es wäre mehr als fair, wenn jeder der an dem Wettbewerb teilnimmt auch einen Sachpreis spendet.



Was ist mit dem Punkt Insa? Oder habe ich was überlesen?


----------



## mountymaus (27. März 2009)

In neuen Fred stehen die Regeln.

Weitestgehend von kint übernommen.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

so verständlich erklärt das ich keine frage habe. 

hast du gut gemacht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2009)

Ist momentan Flaute im Wettbewerb oder warten alle bis zum Ende


----------



## versus (29. März 2009)

uff! jetzt geht wochenlang nichts voran und dann wird über nacht angefangen!
wieso denn auf einmal so hektisch?
es mag jetzt für manchen komisch klingen, aber ich finde 4 wochen zu kurz.
nach dem aktuellen regelement werde ich in 5 kategorien starten und kann die bikes nur am w.e. bei tageslicht fotografieren. vom 9.-22. bin ich dann auch noch im urlaub...

können wir da nicht vielleicht noch 2 wochen dranhängen, bitteeeeee???


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

man(n) dann passen deine platzierungen nicht mehr in deine signatur.


----------



## laxerone (29. März 2009)

wie läuft das mit den sachpreisen? werden die an zentraler stelle gesammelt?


----------



## versus (29. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man(n) dann passen deine platzierungen nicht mehr in deine signatur.



im fall würde ich das dann neu layouten 



laxerone schrieb:


> wie läuft das mit den sachpreisen? werden die an zentraler stelle gesammelt?



nee, die behält jeder so lange, bis die gewinner sich entschieden haben wer was will und dann werden die preise direkt vom spender zum gewinner geschickt.

übrigens: *wunderschönes zaskar ! ! !*


----------



## mountymaus (29. März 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> wie läuft das mit den sachpreisen? werden die an zentraler stelle gesammelt?



Schreibt mir bitte eine PN was ihr geben wollt, dann kann ich  das hinterher posten...


----------



## zaskar-le (29. März 2009)

...noch eine kurze Frage zu den Sachpreisen, vielleicht auch für andere interessant: muss der Preis einen GT-Bezug haben oder würdet Ihr Euch auch über andere, zeitlose und vielseitig an GT verbaubare Goodies freuen? Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass alles, was mit GT direkt zu tun hat bei mir schon verbaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

keine goodies.....musst dich halt von einem komplettrad trennen.


----------



## mountymaus (29. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...noch eine kurze Frage zu den Sachpreisen, vielleicht auch für andere interessant: muss der Preis einen GT-Bezug haben oder würdet Ihr Euch auch über andere, zeitlose und vielseitig an GT verbaubare Goodies freuen? Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass alles, was mit GT direkt zu tun hat bei mir schon verbaut ist



Es muss natürlich nicht GT bezogen sein. Wenn du etwas hast, was du nicht mehr verbaust, kannst du das als Sachpreis spenden. Was wir zum Beispiel letztes mal dabei hatten waren z.B. Kettenstrebenschutz, Steuersatz, Trinklasche....etc.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. März 2009)




----------



## mountymaus (30. März 2009)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, eine Woche eure Bikes länger zu posten und die Abstimmung um eine Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
Postings vom 28.03.2009- *03.05.2009*
Abstimmung im Anschluss ab dem *04.05.2009- 17.05.2009*

Ich hoffe, dass alle damit einverstanden sind und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß beim Wettbewerb.


----------



## versus (31. März 2009)

von mir schon mal viiiielen dank!!!


----------



## lfo (2. April 2009)

Mal noch eine Frage zum Thema "Timecorrect" der Steuersatz muss sich auch an +-2 Jahre halten oder kann der "zeitgemäß" sein ?


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage zum Thema "Timecorrect" der Steuersatz muss sich auch an +-2 Jahre halten oder kann der "zeitgemäß" sein ?



Hättest du jetzt nichts gesagt - wäre das jemandem aufgefallen?!

;-)


----------



## lfo (2. April 2009)

Ich sehe schon man sieht es nicht so eng ;-) bei den GT'ler geht es halt nett zu.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2009)

nix da...muss time correct sein...oder darf dann meine sattelstütze und vorbau auch uncorrect sein?    und was ist mit der kette? luft in den schläuchen? sh!t - meine decals sind auch nur "repros"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (2. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Auf mehrfachen Wunsch, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, eine Woche eure Bikes länger zu posten und die Abstimmung um eine Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Postings vom 28.03.2009- *03.05.2009*
> Abstimmung im Anschluss ab dem *04.05.2009- 17.05.2009*
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass alle damit einverstanden sind und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß beim Wettbewerb.



Das mit der Verlängerung finde ich auch wirklich gut. Nützt mir leider nicht viel. Komme dieses Jahr mangels Zeit nicht dazu am Wettbewerb teilzunehmen. Familie, Job, Ausland etc. der ein oder andere kennt das bestimmt. Na ja was solls, ein Konkurrent weniger dieses Jahr für Euch. Werde aber fleissig abstimmen. Und nächstes Jahr kommt bestimmt. Viel Spaß an alle, einen fairen Wettbewerb und viel Erfolg. Mögen die besten Bikes gewinnen !

Gruß Syborg


----------



## zaskar-le (3. April 2009)

...das ist ja bisher ein schönes "Abtasten" dieses Jahr 

Heute kam ich in der schönen Abendsonne auch mal etwas zum Schrauben - war klar, dass mir mal wieder irgendeine wichtige Grundlage ausgehen würde. Diesmal war es das Fett. Ich musste an die eisernen Reserven, und ich hoffe, ich werde jetzt nicht mit Ausschluss bestraft . Aber wenigstens passt es gut in die Kategorie.

Frohes Schrauben/Putzen - und die Sonne geniessen nicht vergessen.
Christian


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2009)

To what address do we send the prizes?


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> To what address do we send the prizes?



Hallo Kevin,
die Preise werden direkt an die Person geschickt, welche sich den Preis ausgesucht hat.


----------



## gnss (26. April 2009)

Poliert ihr alle nur oder fahrt ihr auch? Die sind alle so sauber.


----------



## Kelme (26. April 2009)

So viele Bikes werden vorgestellt, aber so wenige im Wettbewerb. Wie kommt's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. April 2009)

warte es mal ab,so 2 tage vor schluss,werden noch so einige dazukommen.


----------



## versus (26. April 2009)

@kelme: habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. wenn das wetter etwas mitspielt, kommen von mir heute welche dazu.


----------



## versus (26. April 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Poliert ihr alle nur oder fahrt ihr auch? Die sind alle so sauber.



diese schlaue frage kam ja nun jedes jahr  
wundert mich, dass sie diesmal von dir kommt, oder wolltest du nur irgendwelchen cc-fuzzies vorgreifen, die sich hierher verirren?

wie ich - und die meisten anderen teilnehmer wohl auch - das sehe, geht es beim wettbewerb nicht nur darum seine karre irgendwie abzuknipsen, sondern sich ein wenig mühe zu geben, die sorgsam aufgebauten bikes auch anständig zu präsentieren. dass dazu die schlammpackung abgenommen wird, ist für mich selbstverständlich


----------



## SpeedyR (26. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Auf mehrfachen Wunsch, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, eine Woche eure Bikes länger zu posten und die Abstimmung um eine Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Postings vom 28.03.2009- *03.05.2009*
> Abstimmung im Anschluss ab dem *04.05.2009- 17.05.2009*
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass alle damit einverstanden sind und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß beim Wettbewerb.



DANKE!!!!! Hätts so echt verpasst!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. April 2009)

Klar werden Sie bewegt, das Rennen war nachdem ich das Bike eingestellt hatte!


----------



## gnss (26. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wie ich - und die meisten anderen teilnehmer wohl auch - das sehe, geht es beim wettbewerb nicht nur darum seine karre irgendwie abzuknipsen, sondern sich ein wenig mühe zu geben, die sorgsam aufgebauten bikes auch anständig zu präsentieren. dass dazu die schlammpackung abgenommen wird, ist für mich selbstverständlich



Eine kleine Schlammpackung oder ein Matschspritzer hier oder da würden meiner Meinung nach die Freude, die einem das Rad bereitet, besser rüberbringen als die teilweise schon sterilen Katalogbilder. Aber jeder wie er mag, wäre sonst ja langweilig.


----------



## versus (26. April 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Eine kleine Schlammpackung oder ein Matschspritzer hier oder da würden meiner Meinung nach die Freude, die einem das Rad bereitet, besser rüberbringen als die teilweise schon sterilen Katalogbilder. Aber jeder wie er mag, wäre sonst ja langweilig.



das ist ja klar und ich gebe dir da auch recht, aber du bist ja eigentlich lange genug dabei um zu wissen, dass hier viele ihre bikes auch richtig fahren.

auf meinen bildern werde vermutlich auch spuren vom einsatz zu sehen sein - weil ich einfach nicht mehr zum putzen UND fotografieren kommen werde


----------



## Triturbo (26. April 2009)

So viel wunderschöne Räder, Leute. Die Entscheidungen sind ja fast unzumutbar.


----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2009)

Hallo 
Ein kleiner Zwischenstand für diejenigen, die es interessiert.

Bisher wurden von 18 Personen 27 Bikes gepostet. Leider habe ich allerdings gerade mal 10 Sachpreise zur Verfügung, die am Ende vergeben werden können. Daher möchte ich diejenigen, die sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet haben, nochmals bitten einen kleinen Sachpreis zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Leider muss ich momentan auch bekannt geben, dass die Kategorien 
Fully, 28er, DDD, Singlespeeder, Classic, Titan, BMX "rausfallen" würden, wenn ihr nicht noch schön fleißig seid und eure Bikes postet. (Es sind in den Kategorien noch nicht >3 Bikes gespostet)

Also, noch schön fleißig sein.... Bis dann Insa


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Ich könnte ja mal fix an mein Zaskar ein Singlespeedkit ranschmeißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (27. April 2009)

.. und bei uns muss noch der Putzwahn ausbrechen...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Macht Manni mit seinem 89er Avalanche mit??
Dem würd ich nämlich gerne eine Milliarde Stimmen geben!


----------



## muttipullover (27. April 2009)

Na toll da hab ich doch glatt gepennt. Ich hab nichts von der Verlängerung bis zum 3.5. mitbekommen. Falls jemand meinen Beitrag löschen könnte, könnte ich nochmal ein paar schönere Bilder schießen. Oder darf ich einen zweiten Beitrag mit dem gleichen Bike posten?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## tomasius (27. April 2009)

> Leider muss ich momentan auch bekannt geben, dass die Kategorien
> Fully, 28er, DDD, *Singlespeeder*, Classic, Titan, BMX "rausfallen" würden[...]



Ich werde in der Kategorie Singlespeed antreten. Allerdings wird es bei mir 5 vor 12.  Bei einem Teilnehmer wären ja meine Gewinnchancen ungemein hoch. 

Werde noch einen Sachpreis beisteuern. Melde mich per PM.

Tom


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich werde in der Kategorie Singlespeed antreten. Allerdings wird es bei mir 5 vor 12.  Bei einem Teilnehmer wären ja meine Gewinnchancen ungemein hoch.
> 
> Werde noch einen Sachpreis beisteuern. Melde mich per PM.
> 
> Tom


Wir wären zwei, aber das reicht ja immer noch nicht .


----------



## hoeckle (27. April 2009)

ich könnt auch noch einen beisteuern.... ein bmx auch, ddd ebenso aber ob ich noch zeit zum knipsen und fertigstellen finde, mhmmm....


----------



## SpeedyR (27. April 2009)

Tach!

Von mir kommt auch was.Kategorie DDD 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## versus (27. April 2009)

auch ich werde wie angekündigt mind. in fully, hardtail, titan und ssp antreten. vermutlich aber erst am w.e.

wenns langt, dann auch rennrad.

sollte ich eigentlich pro kategorie einen preis abliefern.

bei fünf kategorien kommt mir da gerade so ein gedanke


----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> auch ich werde wie angekündigt mind. in fully, hardtail, titan und ssp antreten. vermutlich aber erst am w.e.
> 
> wenns langt, dann auch rennrad.
> 
> ...



TsssTsssTsss was hast du denn heute morgen zum Frühstück gehabt?? Einen Clown?? Der war bestimmt lustisch....   

* Pro Teilnehmer einen Sachpreis bitte!!!​*
Falls jemand mehr zusteuern will, dann kann er dies gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Macht Manni mit seinem 89er Avalanche mit??
> Dem würd ich nämlich gerne eine Milliarde Stimmen geben!




Ja, macht er. Ist aber aus 1990, das '89er.....

Ich werde noch in den Kategorien Classic, Hardtail, Fully und 28er posten.
Daggi wird auch sicher noch ihr Avalanche 1.0 von 2006 posten, das hat einige neue Teile.

Bis dann!


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, macht er. Ist aber aus 1990, das '89er.....



Waaas?!? Hatt ich etwa völlig umsonst schlaflose Nächte??


----------



## zaskar-le (27. April 2009)

...von mir kommt auch noch ein Klassiker 

Wo ist eigentlich die ganze Titanfraktion außer versus?
oliversen? GT-Heini? Peru? Oldman usw. usw. 
Wäre doch schade, wenn wir die Kategorien nicht gefüllt bekommen.


----------



## versus (27. April 2009)

letzter stand der volkszählung bikes/rahmen:

423/197 

ich denke da sollte schon noch einiges kommen.


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...von mir kommt auch noch ein Klassiker
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich die ganze Titanfraktion außer versus?
> oliversen? GT-Heini? Peru? Oldman usw. usw.
> Wäre doch schade, wenn wir die Kategorien nicht gefüllt bekommen.



Hast Du Torschlusspanik.

Ich werde auch noch etwas posten, auch im Bereich Titan


----------



## hoeckle (27. April 2009)

sacht mal, wer hat denn die schöne gtbrandet-exel datei.... ist die online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (27. April 2009)

Und von mir gibts natürlich auch noch einen Preis, muss nurmal noch einen raussuchen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## muttipullover (27. April 2009)

Ich würde das beisteuern wenns recht ist. Vielleicht das Richtige für den Gewinner der BMX-Kategorie.



Gruß Steffen


----------



## baldur75 (28. April 2009)

Moin,
hab etwas bei Fully beigesteuert.
Ausser einen Syncros Vorbau in schwarz hab ich leider nichts hier herumfliegen. Aber ich denke das müsste reichen.


----------



## mountymaus (28. April 2009)

Ist es vielleicht Möglich mir Bilder der Sachpreise per PN zukommen zu lassen?? Dann könnte ich bei Gelegenheit weiter damit arbeiten, um die Preisauswahl/ -vergabe am Ende des Wettbewerbs schneller durchzuführen.

Gruß Insa


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2009)

@ hoekle     waaaas für eine silver-queen 

aber dies rad war vor meiner mtb zeit.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

*hust*
Sorry, dass ich jetz so dazwischenhake...aber hieß es nich mal was von nur 'Mittleres Bild (wie oben)'?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. April 2009)

Maaa....hann!! Du... Du... Beamter!


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

@feri: also doch blau! sehr schön geworden 

das timberline natürlich auch, aber das kenne ich ja schon.

bei mir ist heute auch was fertig geworden


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

danke volker! war aber knapp! bremsen sind gestern gekommen und morgen bin ich ja schon weg.... 

morgen kommt noch was.

du hast doch aber auch fotostreß, oder...!  hältst mich ja auch ordentlich hin....



versus schrieb:


> @feri: also doch blau! sehr schön geworden
> 
> das timberline natürlich auch, aber das kenne ich ja schon.
> 
> bei mir ist heute auch was fertig geworden


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...und morgen bin ich ja schon weg....


 schon wieder - willauchwiederwegfahren



hoeckle schrieb:


> du hast doch aber auch fotostreß, oder...!



oh ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> schon wieder - willauchwiederwegfahren


 

ja, an den see... wann habt ihr denn zeit?


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

ah stimmt ja...
am ehesten sonntag. rad dabei? wollte mit basti und evtl. stoph fahren gehen. lass uns telefonieren.


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Sorry, dass ich jetz so dazwischenhake...aber hieß es nich mal was von nur 'Mittleres Bild (wie oben)'?



Das stimmt!!


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das stimmt!!


 

macht der gewohnheit! 


sorry


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

jajaja, unlauterer wettbewerb in verbindung mit vorteilnahme würde ich sagen


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

sei doch froh, kannst du wenigstens reklamieren wenn ich dich geschlagen habe.....


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sei doch froh, kannst du wenigstens reklamieren wenn ich dich geschlagen habe.....



 spüre ich da kompetetives engagement deinerseits?

so kenne ich dich gar nicht


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> spüre ich da kompetetives engagement deinerseits?
> 
> so kenne ich dich gar nicht


 



nee, garantiert nicht! ich mach dass aus spaß, du hingegen als seriensieger - da steht schon was auf dem spiel....


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2009)

meine stiftung.....................1 Paar Syncros Mäntel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (30. April 2009)

ich hab ein paar gt pedale und ne gt sattelklemme als preis.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

Hab grad gute Laune und mein Rad gefällt mir im Moment grad sehr gut
Gilt auch ein GT-Banner als Sachpreis? Sone bedruckte Plane. Ich wollts mir mal an die Wand hängen, is mir aber zu viel Arbeit


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

@ davidbelize
@ dr. juggles

Es wäre schön, wenn ich ein Bild von dem Sachpreisen als PN bekommen könnte.


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Hab grad gute Laune und mein Rad gefällt mir im Moment grad sehr gut
> Gilt auch ein GT-Banner als Sachpreis? Sone bedruckte Plane. Ich wollts mir mal an die Wand hängen, is mir aber zu viel Arbeit



Warum soll das denn nicht als Sachpreis gelten?? Bitte ein Foto machen und ab zu mir mit dem Bild.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

Weils sich schlecht am Rad montieren lässt


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

*Hallo @ all 
Ich möchte euch nochmals bitten ein Foto eurer Sachpreise per PN an mich zu schicken!!*

Gilt für jene, welche es noch nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2009)

wird die tage gemacht.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Mai 2009)

meiner meinung nach habe ich vorgestern 4 biler meines zaskars für den wettbewerb eingestellt,
als ich eben hier von menem urluabsort dannenberg nachschaue finde ich nur 3 bilder vor.
jetz hab ich keine ahnung ob das hier an dem alten apple liegt oder wirklich eins fehlt.
wie kann und soll ich in dem falle eines fehlens des bildes dieses nachreichen?
ich kann meine beitrag leider nicht mehr ergänzen.

der überraschte david



dieses bld fehlt........


----------



## oliversen (3. Mai 2009)

Manni und Stemmel sind wieder da!!!

ich habe mir ja schon Sorgen gemacht...


----------



## Stemmel (3. Mai 2009)

Keine Sorge, Unkraut vergeht nicht!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Mai 2009)

Mensch Leute, Ihr macht es dieses Jahr aber spannend. Oder sollte das schon alles gewesen sein

Bis jetzt ne Menge schöner Bikes dabei


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Mai 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Hallo @ all
> Ich möchte euch nochmals bitten ein Foto eurer Sachpreise per PN an mich zu schicken!!*
> 
> Gilt für jene, welche es noch nicht gemacht haben.



 Da war noch was... 
Hoffe das geht auch morgen noch?


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, Ihr macht es dieses Jahr aber spannend. Oder sollte das schon alles gewesen sein



...zumindest Volker müsste noch mit hochrotem Kopf und leicht hektisch vor dem Rechner sitzen  

Da kommt ganz sicher noch was


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, Ihr macht es dieses Jahr aber spannend. Oder sollte das schon alles gewesen sein
> 
> Bis jetzt ne Menge schöner Bikes dabei



Tja,
mein Bike für die Kategorie Hardtail liegt leider noch in den ganzen Kartons die in den letzten Wochen hier angekommen sind. Da ein Onlineversender sein Versprechen bis zum Samstag zu liefern nicht eingehalten hat


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

22:09--------------------versus ist am hochladen.     oder doch noch nicht.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich sollte volker anrufen und eeeeewig um ein triviales thema kreisen....


ne, lieber nicht....  hop volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Mai 2009)

oops....took 440 pictures of eight bikes and I'm too late.  Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

is it not possible for you to post one or two bikes?


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

puh! das war knapp und gegen ende noch richtig arbeit.

nun folgt das vergnügen und ich freue mich auf das abstimmen, wobei das bei den eingestellten rädern sicher auch wieder ein harter kampf wird


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> Der jüngste Spross in der Familie und momentan auch das Lieblingsgefährt!



Kann ich sehr, sehr gut verstehen.
ich kann mich nur wiederholen: *geil!*


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Mai 2009)

Einer kommt noch 

Sind aber auch wirklich wieder sehr viele schöne Räder dieses Jahr dabei - bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

tomasius reizt es bis zur allerletzten sekunde aus..........


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

richtig!


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

man-o-man!!!

wie wollen wir das nur nächstes jahr toppen.....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> is it not possible for you to post one or two bikes?




Sorry just too busy with the new job and stuff...you know how it gets at times.  Bad thing is I bought a bunch of parts to finish up a couple other bikes I wanted to post.  Like I said NEXT YEAR

I think half the frames that will win or place were in my possesion at one time, so I will take an assist on those and smile when I see them on the podium list


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GTler 
die Zeit um schöne Bikes einzustellen ist nun abgelaufen. Ich werde mich nun sputen, dass ich es hoffentlich heute spätestens morgen schaffe, die Freds für die Abstimmung zu eröffnen.
Habt bitte ein wenig Geduld. Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.

Wie schon häufig erwähnt sind in diesem Jahr wieder jede Menge schöne Bikes dabei


----------



## Stemmel (4. Mai 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Hallo @ all
> Ich möchte euch nochmals bitten ein Foto eurer Sachpreise per PN an mich zu schicken!!*
> 
> Gilt für jene, welche es noch nicht gemacht haben.




Wir müssen noch.... ist nicht vergessen...


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*Der Wettbewerb findet in allen Kategorien statt*


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

schöne bikes sind wieder dabei.....
was mich besonders freut ist das gt-forums-fremde in grösserer zahl teilgenommen haben.
mein grosser dank gilt allen teilnehmern und organisatoren.


es ist   gt fan zu sein.


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung zu den Singlespeedern ist eröffnet. Bitte gebt mir für die anderen Kategorien noch ein wenig Zeit. Die Abstimmung läuft bis zum 19.05.2009.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis!!


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Mai 2009)

@insa: wie läuft das dann mit den stimmen? werden die in entsprechendem thread abgegeben?
wär ja irgendwie doof, wenn man die einzelnen stimmen kennt/sieht und man sich im vorraus ausrechnen kann, wer gewinnt.
wie es letztes jahr war, weiß ich nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

man muss das rad nicht jedesmal neu erfinden...

läuft wie gehabt!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @insa: wie läuft das dann mit den stimmen? werden die in entsprechendem thread abgegeben?
> wär ja irgendwie doof, wenn man die einzelnen stimmen kennt/sieht und man sich im vorraus ausrechnen kann, wer gewinnt.
> wie es letztes jahr war, weiß ich nich.



das wird einfach simpel und einleuchtend am anfang des ssp threads erklärt...

ansonsten kannste mich ja anrufen und ich erkläre es dir.............


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> man muss das rad nicht jedesmal neu erfinden...
> 
> läuft wie gehabt!



...lalalala...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das wird einfach simpel und einleuchtend am anfang des ssp threads erklärt...
> 
> ansonsten kannste mich ja anrufen und ich erkläre es dir.............



dann hab ich das wohl großzügig überlesen. verdammt


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*Ein riesen großes Sorry!!!
Mir ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler passiert. Ich habe den SingleSpeeder von tomasius in den Postings übersehen. 

Ich möchte alle bitten ggf. entweder ihre Postings mit der Bemerkung "neu" zu ändern bzw. neu abzustimmen (mit entsprechender Bemerkung.)
*


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

*Keine Panik!*  

Du kannst auch gerne noch die Kategorie *GT Eisdielenrad* ergänzen und mich dann dort aufnehmen. Wäre mir fast lieber, schließlich hätte ich da größere Siegchancen. Was nützt schon ein zweiter oder dritter Platz.  







Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> *Keine Panik!*
> 
> Du kannst auch gerne noch die Kategorie *GT Eisdielenrad* ergänzen und mich dann dort aufnehmen. Wäre mir fast lieber, schließlich hätte ich da größere Siegchancen. Was nützt schon ein zweiter oder dritter Platz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

Was ne schwere Entscheidung! Eigentlich hätte ich ja am liebsten 75 % aller gezeigten Räder 3 Punkte gegeben und dem Rest auch noch ne 2+. Es gibt kaum einen Anwärter, der mir so gar nicht gefallen mag, irgendwie haben alle was. Schwierig, schwierig... 

An alle Teilnehmer ein  für ihre Räder und an mountymaus noch ein  für ihre Mühe!


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Mai 2009)

*Bei Problemen mit korrekter Bildanzeige --> Browser-Cache löschen!*
Hatte gerade das Darstellungsproblem, daß bei einem meiner Bikes ein falsches Hauptbild und vom Antriebstrang gar keins im Abstimm-Thread angezeigt wurde.
Browser-Cache leeren hat geholfen.
Problem trat mit Firefox 3.0.10 unter Windows XP auf.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

Browser-Cache löschen! = wie macht mann das? als laie gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

Hmmm. Drücke da meistens immer die F5-Taste, dann klappt das bei mir immer.

Wollte mich Radlerin anschließen: 
Ein fettes  für diese tollen Bikes und dito  an mountymaus für diese ganze Arbeit.
Großes Kino!
Grüße


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

Super organisiert dieser Wettbewerb, DANKESCHÖN!!
DIESES FORUM FIND ICH EH GEILER ALS DIE PALAVERNDE CLASSICABTEILUNG!!!

In der Titan- und BMX-Kategorie sehe ich für nächstes Jahr noch Ausbaumöglichkeiten (wer weiss, vielleicht bin ich wieder dabei?). Mal sehen was das Jahr so bringt...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Super organisiert dieser Wettbewerb, DANKESCHÖN!!
> DIESES FORUM FIND ICH EH GEILER ALS DIE PALAVERNDE CLASSICABTEILUNG!!!




ich gehe bestimmt nicht fehl in der annahme,wenn ich sage,das wir das hier sehr sehr gerne hören...................... 

danke für das kompliment.


----------



## alecszaskar (5. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Browser-Cache löschen! = wie macht mann das? als laie gefragt



browserfenster mit strg + F5 oder strg + R aktualisieren.


----------



## Stemmel (6. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Browser-Cache löschen! = wie macht mann das? als laie gefragt




Die Frage hätte von mir sein können  - bzw. gnss ist da immer meine letzte Rettung...


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> browserfenster mit strg + F5 oder strg + R aktualisieren.



bei opera und feuerfuchs gehts auch nur mit f5


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

Puh, das war gar nicht einfach. GsD bin ich jetzt mit der Abstimmung durch. 

Vielen Dank an mountymaus und ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Mai 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> GsD bin ich jetzt mit der Abstimmung durch.



Sicher? Hast du nicht die Hardtails vergessen??


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Sicher? Hast du nicht die Hardtails vergessen??




Ja, habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Und schon nachgeholt!  Vermutlich habe ich mich vor der schwersten Kategorie innerlich gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (7. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bei opera und feuerfuchs gehts auch nur mit f5


F5 hilft nur beim Opera. F5 beim FF aktualisiert nur die Seite (auch aus dem Cache)


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

Mein Dank auch an die Organisation! Super durchgeführt.

Auch wenn ich nicht dazu gekommen bin dieses Jahr teilzunehmen, staune ich mal wieder was für Schönheiten gezeigt werden! Die Abstimmung war schwierig aber irgendwie sind doch alle Sieger.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin auch durch.  
Schwierig, wie immer, die Abstimmung. So viele schöne Räder, tolle Fotos. Jeder, der mitgemacht hat, hat schon gewonnen.

Klasse finde ich auch, dass so viele "weniger bekannte" mit abstimmen und teilweise auch ihre Räder zeigen.



*Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an Insa fürs organisieren und auswerten.*


----------



## Triturbo (7. Mai 2009)

Schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an, super Arbeit, Leute! Sowohl Organisation als auch den Teilnehmer gebührt Dank


----------



## badbushido (10. Mai 2009)

Habe mich doch noch unter der Brücke hervorgetraut.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2009)

neid neid neid..........wejen die kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (11. Mai 2009)

Aber, die jehört doch nicht an ein MTB... Oder wurde die mal Original verbaut?


----------



## hoeckle (11. Mai 2009)

und ich kenne jemanden hier aus dem forum, der so eine kurbel mal weggeschmissen hat.

und nein - ich war es nicht....


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2009)

wer war`s mein freund?


----------



## hoeckle (11. Mai 2009)

und das mein freund, werde ich mit ins grab nehmen.....


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Mai 2009)

Memo an mich selbst :

Vor dem nächsten Wettbewerb die Barends abschrauben 

Wobei ich ja finde ans purple farbene passen sie sehr gut , noch dazu gerader Lenker und beim LTS ist es halt leider so , dass mir die Hände auf längeren Touren ( +3h ) einschlafen , wenn ich ohne fahre , aber ich werde die Sache mal mit einem geraden Lenker in Kombination ausprobieren .


----------



## versus (12. Mai 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Memo an mich selbst :
> 
> Vor dem nächsten Wettbewerb die Barends abschrauben


----------



## Überholverbot (12. Mai 2009)

wo ist eigentlich das radl von Stefan9113 in der rubrik fully?

ich seh da nur den usernamen in rot, aber keine bütln.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

ich glaub der hat nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Überholverbot (12. Mai 2009)

zwischen montymaus und moitrich steht er aber drinn.

und einige haben ihn auch gewählt!?


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

ich glaube aber er hatte in den wettbewerb nur ein bild eingestellt.
mehrere gab es später im zeigt eure gts thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

ja, er war mit dabei - mglw. hat er aber jetzt generell die lust verloren (nachdem er sich glücklicherweise umentschieden hatte), wenn man sich die wenig geistreichen thread´s und beiträge bei den classikern anschaut.


----------



## Überholverbot (13. Mai 2009)

na schade um die wählerstimmen


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Mai 2009)

Bild ist wieder da - ich glaube eher er hat mal wieder seine Bilder gelöscht , um potenzielles Gesindel von seinem Besitz fern zu halten und dabei ausversehen auch das Wettbewerbsbild gelöscht


----------



## mountymaus (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler,
der Countdown vom Wettbewerb läuft. Bis heute um 23:59 Uhr kann noch abgestimmt werden.

Leider fehlen immer noch ein paar Sachpreise mit Bildern. Bitte lasst sie mir per PN zukommen.

Gruß Insa


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

Puhhh...endlich durch.

Sehr, sehr viele schöne Räder  Grossen Dank an mountymaus für die Organisation  und alle Teilnehmer für die prächtigen Bikes . Die Entscheidung fiel nicht immer leicht, aber für mich sind alle Teilnehmer hier vorn dabei. Positiv ist mir aufgefallen das sehr viele GT-Forums-"Fremde" hier mitgemacht und mitgevotet haben, wir werden also beobachtet . Ich bin auf das Abstimmungsergebniss gespannt .. .

Thanks at all , you made my day, everyday


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde,
leider muss ich euch mitteilen , dass Jochen DC sein Rad aus dem Wettbewerb zurückgezogen hat und nun die Kategorie DDD nicht zur Auswertung kommt. Laut den Regeln ist es nun mal so, dass es >3 Bikes sein müssen. Nun sind es nur noch genau 3 Bikes.  
Falls ihr anderer Meinung seid, dann lasst es mich wissen.

*Jochen_DC
"zum anderen möchte ich ganz gern mein radl aus dem wettbewerb rausnehmen...vielleicht bin ich ja ein riesen rindvieh aber ich min der auffassung dass wenn jemand hier mitmacht in jeder kategorie abgestimmt werden soll...davon kann leider kaum die rede sein...
natürlich nimmt man sich die zeit jede kategorie zu betrachtne auch wenn sie einen eher weniger interessiert aber es gehört dazu...leider sehen es andere offensichtlich nicht so...schade drum...
i'm so sorry"*


----------



## maatik (20. Mai 2009)

Also 3 Bikes sollten doch reichen für ein volles Treppchen 

kurz überlegt: Wir stimmen ja nur die ersten 3 Bikes ab. Die eventuelle Punktevergabe >3. Platz bleibt ja im Dunkeln. Bei ausgangs 5 Bikes müsste die ganze Abstimmung wiederholt werden, bzw. ist dann wirklich ungültig. Bei 4 Bikes können wir Jochen_DC einfach wegrechnen --> sollte das wirklich sein letztes Wort sein ;-)


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo mountymaus,
streng genommen gibt es laut Regelwerk eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit.
Der Rücktritt von Jochen_DC wird nicht beachtet. Es gibt keine geschriebene Regel dazu. Es tut nicht weh, nominiert zu sein und auch nicht, zu gewinnen - welchen Platz auch immer.
Die Regeln, wer wie werten kann stehen seit langem fest. Die Reaktion der Leser hier aus dem letztjährigen Wettbewerb können stellvertretend für das diesjährige Verhalten stehen.
Dann soll Jochen_DC eben die betreffenden Threads meiden.





mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde,
> leider muss ich euch mitteilen , dass Jochen DC sein Rad aus dem Wettbewerb zurückgezogen hat und nun die Kategorie DDD nicht zur Auswertung kommt. Laut den Regeln ist es nun mal so, dass es >3 Bikes sein müssen. Nun sind es nur noch genau 3 Bikes.
> Falls ihr anderer Meinung seid, dann lasst es mich wissen.
> 
> ...


----------



## planetsmasher (20. Mai 2009)

kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären was genau jochens Problem ist?
Da ich die komplette letzte Woche auf Messe in München war, wars mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühselig die Abstimmungsthreads alle nochmal durch zu ackern. Gabs da Beef?
Und was ist so verwerflich daran in einer oder mehreren Kategorien nicht abzustimmen?
Ich habe zum Beispiel bei den Klassikern nicht abgestimmt weil das einfach nicht mein Thema ist. Wäre doch schade gewesen durch ein völlig wilkürliches Voting am Ende über Sieg oder Platzierung zu entscheiden.

Gruss ausm Hafen

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> Also 3 Bikes sollten doch reichen für ein volles Treppchen
> 
> kurz überlegt: Wir stimmen ja nur die ersten 3 Bikes ab. Die eventuelle Punktevergabe >3. Platz bleibt ja im Dunkeln. Bei ausgangs 5 Bikes müsste die ganze Abstimmung wiederholt werden, bzw. ist dann wirklich ungültig. Bei 4 Bikes können wir Jochen_DC einfach wegrechnen --> sollte das wirklich sein letztes Wort sein ;-)



Es ist definitiv sein letztes Wort.


----------



## hoeckle (20. Mai 2009)

habe mit insa gesprochen. bin der meinungdas eh nur mindestens 3 sein müssen, so wie ich die regeln verstanden habe. sollte es aber anders sein, würde ich noch eines nachnominieren, damit diese kategorie stattfinden kann. fände es den andren teilnehmern gegenüber unfair, hier speziell speedyr mit seinem phänomenalen lobo...


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, wir sollten das nicht ganz so eng sehen. Gesucht ist das schönste GT-Userbike, und das kann man auch gut mit drei Teilnehmern ermitteln 

Schade nur um Jochens Rückzug - mir mag sich der Grund dafür auch nicht recht erschließen.


----------



## BonelessChicken (20. Mai 2009)

In den Regeln dieses Threads  ist nirgendwo die Rede davon, daß es >3 Bikes pro Kategorie sein müssen. Also sollten genau drei doch reichen.

Vorschlag:
Jochen DC's zweiter Platz fällt weg, es rückt GT-heini auf den zweiten und mountymaus auf den dritten Platz vor. Wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Von Nachnominierungen halte ich wenig.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Mai 2009)

Auch ich bin der Meinung, die Auswertung durchzuführen. Ich kann zwar beide Standpunkte nachvollziehen und finde es ebenso schade, dass Jochen sein Bike aus dem Wettbewerb nimmt, aber ich denke, Christian hat den Nagel schon auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

in meinen Augen steht der DDD Kategorie nichts im Weg...es sind immer noch 3 Bikes fürs Stockerl...im Reglement hab ich nichts über mindestens 4 Räder pro Kategorie gefunden...es wäre in meinen Augen schlichtweg unfair meinem Freund Raph aka SpeedyR gegenüber...
Ja, warum hab ich mein Rad rausgenommen aus dem Wettbewerb ? Im Grunde außer Frage zu spät...ich hätte deutlich früher die Reißleine ziehen müssen...
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da was missverstanden hab...ich ging davon aus dass man in jeder Kategorie abstimmen sollte...einfach auch der Fairness den anderen gegenüber...ich hab mich auch durch einige Kategorien durchkämpfen müssen...meine Welt ist Classic und DDD, die anderen Gruppen sind nicht unbedingt meine Welt...aber nur 'meine' Rosinen rauspicken wollte ich nicht...
Was mich tatsächlich geärgert hat dass manche Kategorie stiefmütterlich behandelt wurde...ich finde es reicht wenn man mit Schwierigkeiten überhaupt manche Kategorie startet aber dann sollten wirklich alle in allen Kategorien abstimmen...so zumindest meine Ansicht. Besonders bitter fand ich , zumindest kam es so rüber für mich, dass mancher User nichtmal 3 räder nannte sondern das 3. einfach weglies...warum wurde leider nie erwähnt...
Der Hauptgrund warum ich mein Rad rausnahm war aber eigentlich, dass ich mangels Zeit und derzeitigen technischen Probs meiner Cam meine Sachpreise bis jetzt nicht fotografieren konnte...und ich könnte aktuell nichtmal sagen wann ich dazu kommen würde...
Zudem kommt persönlicher Frust weil ich seit 3 Wochen verletzungsbedingt schon keinen Sport machen kann da ich mich derb beim Treppen biken überschlagen hab...idealerweise ohne schutzkleidung außer Helm...und ne besonders angenehme Arbeitswoche hat ich auch noch...kurz gesagt es hat gemenschelt...nehmt mir es nicht böse aber ich sah die Rausnahme meines Rads als einzig gangbaren Weg für mich.

Keep rolling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Besonders bitter fand ich , zumindest kam es so rüber für mich, dass mancher User nichtmal 3 räder nannte sondern das 3. einfach weglies...warum wurde leider nie erwähnt...



Das habe ich dir per PN erklärt


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

ok das is für gt-heini und dich richtig und ich hab das so gar nicht gesehen...deshalb 'zumindest kam es so rüber für mich'...dann pass ich obigen satz an und sage 'dass mancher user nichtmal 3 räder nannte sondern das 2. und 3. einfach weglies...' ;-) is aber auch egal da dies nicht der grund des rückzugs war


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Mai 2009)

Steht in den Regeln eigentlich nicht irgendwo, dass man NICHT für sich selbst abstimmen darf?



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> 1. Jochen_DC   ...weil es sich perfekt fährt :>
> 2. SpeedyR  wow ein Traum von GT
> 3. Gt-Heini  schönes Rad



Sollte diese Regel nicht bestehen, sollte man dies dringend ändern...


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

steht nicht drin is aber natürlich ein guter gedankenansatz...dringend ? is doch eigentlich kein anlass gegeben da obiges mit sicherheit nichts verzerrt hat...aber fürs nä. jahr sicher ne überlegung wert...


7. Alle in dieser Zeit, in dem Sammelfred geposteten Bikes, die diesen Regeln entsprechen werden in den Wettbewerb einbezogen. Die Auswertung/ Kontrolle übernehme ich. (Bin über eventuelle Hinweise dankbar!!) - Die Abstimmung selbst erfolgt über das Forum im Zeitraum vom 26.04. bis 09.05.2009. Die Auswertung erfolgt über eine Abstimmung (ALLE Forenuser können abstimmen), auch Teilnehmer - in jeder Kategorie mit je drei Stimmen.
1. Platz 3 Punkte
2. Platz 2 Punkte
3. Platz 1 Punkt


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Steht in den Regeln eigentlich nicht irgendwo, dass man NICHT für sich selbst abstimmen darf?
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte diese Regel nicht bestehen, sollte man dies dringend ändern...



Falls ich den Wettbewerb noch mal machen soll/darf/will, dann werde ich dies auf jeden Fall in den Regeln ändern.
Ich hätte gedacht, dass es nicht vorkommen würde


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Steht in den Regeln eigentlich nicht irgendwo, dass man NICHT für sich selbst abstimmen darf?
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte diese Regel nicht bestehen, sollte man dies dringend ändern...



dachte das ist ne Art "ungeschriebenes Gesetz"..


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2009)

man leute dieser wettbewerb soll spass machen nichts weiter.
leben wir nicht schon mit genug regeln adrerorts?
ich fand immer das es das gt forum ausmacht das hier nicht alles durchreglementiert ist.
 ich hätte gerne das es so bleibt.
für sich selber stimmen das macht man einfach nicht.
wenn jochen seinen bock raus nehmen will dann soll er es so machen und die andern rücken auf. fertig.
da gibt es für mich keinen diskussionsbedarf.
ich will mir den wettbewerb auch nicht madig machen lassen.
jeder sollte nach seinem gusto in der kategorie abstimmen auf die er  lust hat.

die aura anderer foren fängt hier an einzudringen.

dies ist ein wettbewerb und kein wettkampf.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

mea culpa...


----------



## hoeckle (21. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man leute dieser wettbewerb soll spass machen nichts weiter.
> leben wir nicht schon mit genug regeln adrerorts?
> ich fand immer das es das gt forum ausmacht das hier nicht alles durchreglementiert ist.
> ich hätte gerne das es so bleibt.
> ...


 

gut gesprochen mein freund. nur das von mir fett markierte ist zum glück noch nicht so, sonst wäre jochen (nicht persönlich nehmen) schon jetzt arm dran. und ich glaube auch nicht das dies passieren wird, denn das will ja keiner von uns.

ich zieh ein fazit:

 a. also ich nominiere nicht nach, da nicht notwendig
 b. die kategorie wird gewertet
 c. wir wünschen jochen gute besserung und tragen ihm nichts nach...

pace


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Zudem kommt persönlicher Frust weil ich seit 3 Wochen verletzungsbedingt schon keinen Sport machen kann da ich mich derb beim Treppen biken überschlagen hab...idealerweise ohne schutzkleidung außer Helm...und ne besonders angenehme Arbeitswoche hat ich auch noch...kurz gesagt es hat gemenschelt...


 
na da wäre doch die Freude über ne Silbermedaille bei diesem Contest doch genau das richtige gewesen.

das mit dem für sich selber stimmen hatte ich ganz vergessen...
Vielleicht nicht die allerfeisnte art, aber das hat ihm hier:





ja auch nicht geschadet!
Ansonsten geb ich David 100% Recht - logga machn Leude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. Mai 2009)

megarofl

ich stelle mir gerade vor wie jochen im echten leben unterwegs ist... erinnert mich irgendwie an den suppenkaspar


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> megarofl
> 
> ich stelle mir gerade vor wie jochen im echten leben unterwegs ist... erinnert mich irgendwie an den suppenkaspar



na also ob Beleidigungen berechtigt sind...  Ist mein letzter Post hierzu...es ist wohl besser wenn ich künftig das GT Forum meide...gute Zeit wünsche ich allen und viel Spaß mit ihren Kultbikes.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> na also ob Beleidigungen berechtigt sind...  Ist mein letzter Post hierzu...es ist wohl besser wenn ich künftig das GT Forum meide...gute Zeit wünsche ich allen und viel Spaß mit ihren Kultbikes.



ach komm...wegen einer kleinen stichelei willst du einem der lustigsten und freundlichsten teile des ibc fernbleiben?

und du wolltest dein rad aus dem wettbewerb nehmen, mehrstenteils, weil du keine zeit hattest den sachpreis zu photographieren??
ich kann mir nich vorstelln, dass insa dich deswegen lynchen hätte wollen...
und auch wenn du absolut keine zeit hast, wirst du doch nen kumpel haben, der mal in deinem keller oder sonst wo nach dem teil suchen und davon nen photo schießen kann...
aber wer weiß...

ich glaub du hast einfach aus ner mücke nen elefanten gemacht.
(pragmatisch gesehn is der wettbewerb ja nur ein schwanzvergleich basierend auf gruppenzwang und subjektivitäten...)

egal. 
mach was du denkst, gute besserung und hab spass beim biken.


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2009)

also ich habe mich gerade durch die letzten 1.5 seiten gekämpft und bin einigermassen fassungslos! 
das bike zurückziehen, 
weil nicht alle überall abgestimmt haben,
weil man mit dem rad gestürzt ist,
weil man keine zeit zum fotografieren der sachpreise hat,
weil man eine anstrengende woche hatte???

ich glaube ich bin echt im falschen film/forum 

edit meint sich zu erinnern, dass letztes jahr auch schon *EIN* teilnehmer für sich selbst gestimmt hat


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2009)

ach ja: natürlich sollte die auswertung trotzdem stattfinden. 
von derartig kuriosen ideen werden wir uns doch nicht den wettbewerb und damit auch insas arbeit verderben lassen!


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Mai 2009)

Da fliegt einem doch glatt das Blech weg .

Also wenn das Rad zurückgezogen worde - OK - und fertig . Ich stell doch deswegen nicht gleich den ganzen Wettbewerb/Spass in Frage .

Ich gehör übrigens zu denen die nicht überall gevotet  haben . Ich kann persönlich mit manchen Kategorien nix anfangen und will mich dazu nicht äussern oder finde keins der Bike schön genug einen 1., 2. oder 3.Platz zu küren . 
Wär ja noch schöner , wenn man hier abstimmen müsste . 

Und wegen der Arbeit die man sich gemacht hat - selber schuld - bzw. es geht hier um den Spass an den Rädern und dem kleinen , freundschaftlichen Kontest hier . Und ja , ich möchte gewinnen und wenn´s nicht klappt , gratulier ich dem Gewinner von ganzem Herzen , auch wenn mein eigenes Rad mir VVIIEELL besser gefällt .

So long 

Benjamin


----------



## Stemmel (21. Mai 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Da fliegt einem doch glatt das Blech weg .
> Und ja , ich möchte gewinnen und wenn´s nicht klappt , gratulier ich dem Gewinner von ganzem Herzen , auch wenn mein eigenes Rad mir VVIIEELL besser gefällt .




*goodPost*


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2009)

KOMME GERADE VON DER ARBEIT UND BIN SEHR FROH DAS ALLES IST WIE ES IM GT FORUM SEIN SOLL.
(ist diese farbe schon mal benutzt worden?)



DANKE LEUTE

bin doch sehr sehr gerne hier dabei.  SNAP


----------



## Überholverbot (24. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir erlaubt die classic-kategorie zusammenzuzählen.

wollts halt schon wissen 

ich komm auf folgendes ergebnis:

95 punkte  hoeckle
50 punkte  zaskar le
44 punkte  oliversen
41 punkte  badbushido
39 punkte  Manni1599
34 punkte  BonelessChicken
22 punkte  montymaus
16 punkte  Manni
16 punkte  GT-Sassy
10 punkte  GT-heini
10 punkte  GT-Hinterland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Mai 2009)

meine preisstiftung.....einen satz syncros mäntel 2.0 kaum gefahren.


----------



## BonelessChicken (24. Mai 2009)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> ich hab mir erlaubt die classic-kategorie zusammenzuzählen.
> 
> wollts halt schon wissen
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mal spätabends folgendes zusammengezählt, Du hast Manni doppelt drin - einmal als Manni1599 und einmal als Manni:

95 punkte  hoeckle
56 punkte  Manni1599
50 punkte  zaskar le
44 punkte  oliversen
41 punkte  badbushido
34 punkte  BonelessChicken
22 punkte  montymaus
16 punkte  GT-Sassy
10 punkte  GT-heini
10 punkte  GT-Hinterland

Aber tendenziell passt es .
Glückwunsch den Siegern, redlich verdient .

Und weisse Avalanches liegen ja sowas von im Trend, gleich drei Stück recht weit vorne.
Die Preise werden explodieren


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Mai 2009)

Apropos Preis - ich mach Morgen Bilder und post sie hier - sorry , ganz vergessen


----------



## Kruko (24. Mai 2009)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> ich hab mir erlaubt die classic-kategorie zusammenzuzählen.
> 
> wollts halt schon wissen
> 
> ...



Und bevor jetzt hier jeder ein Ergebnis postet: Mountymaus macht die Auswertung und nur diese zählt. Gewiss ist jeder ungeduldig auf das Ergebnis, aber momentan ist sie arbeitstechnisch sehr eingespannt. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede Also etwas Geduld


----------



## Überholverbot (24. Mai 2009)

jo eh!

bei mir kommt sowieso nur blödsinn raus, wie man sieht.


----------



## mountymaus (25. Mai 2009)

Hallöle 
Ich brauche leider noch ein wenig Zeit für die Auszählerei, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin (wie der gt-heini ja auch schon bemerkt hat). Wenn ich dann alle Abstimmungen ausgezählt habe, werde ich die Ranglisten posten. Jeweils die ersten aus einer Kategorie dürfen sich zu erst die Sachpreise aussuchen. Dann die zweiten dann die dritten. 
Ich werde dann den "Spendern" mitteilen, an wen sie die Sachpreise schicken sollen.

Also bitte noch ein ewnig Geduld. Ich bin fast durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (25. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ich zieh ein fazit:
> 
> a. also ich nominiere nicht nach, da nicht notwendig
> b. die kategorie wird gewertet
> ...



//sign

Ich hab mich im Übrigen schon deshalb durch alle Kategorien "gequält" , weil ich Fahrräder insgesamt mag, ob ich ein DDD oder BMX nun selbst unbedingt besitzen will/muss oder nicht. Anzuschauen sind sie doch irgendwie alle toll.

Von mir noch mal ein  an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## GTdanni (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe als Preis einen Satz Purple Brakeboster mit Montagematerial in OVP. 

Bild mach ich noch.  


Cu Danni


----------

